# mount escape when hands/wrists are pinned



## salchichon (Jul 9, 2007)

:ultracool

could someone please post a link to a tutorial or vid showing how to escape the mount when the bottom guy has his hands/wrists pinned to the ground?

thanks...

scott


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2007)

salchichon said:


> :ultracool
> 
> could someone please post a link to a tutorial or vid showing how to escape the mount when the bottom guy has his hands/wrists pinned to the ground?
> 
> ...


 
Bridge and roll him off.  He has two choices:  Go forward and hit his face or release the grip.  Chances are, he's going to release.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2007)

MJS just described it in detail.  If they are pinning your arms then you are in a great position because they have given up two balance points.  When you bump and roll they either have to give up the balance points and try and regain position or you will succeed with your movement.


----------



## salchichon (Jul 9, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> When you bump and roll they either have to give up the balance points and try and regain position or you will succeed with your movement.


 
so you're saying just upa with no hands?

thanks...

scott


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2007)

salchichon said:


> so you're saying just upa with no hands?
> 
> thanks...
> 
> scott


 
Yes.  You can do one of two things.

1) Just bridge up onto your shoulders.  This should give enough forward momentum where they'll either let go, or go forward and hit their face.

2) Hook one of their ankles, just as you would do, if you were doing this move without them holding your hands.  Normally, you get control of the arm on the side that you're going to.  IE: Bridging onto your left, get control of their right arm.  You do this to prevent them from regaining their balance.  Keep in mind, both of their hands are already 'tied' up so to speak, so they're going to let go, thus releasing your hand or end up getting rolled.

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

Also if they do release be ready to reach for the back of the head and tricep (reach inside to out) and lock their leg so that you can immediately go again for a bump and roll.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 12, 2007)

If they are pinning your wrists with your hands, as you bridge bring your arms down in sort of a snow angel making motion.  He'll let go or slam face first into the ground.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 12, 2007)

What they said.

Also, just to throw some spice into the soup...

If your arms are pinned, this is often with your hands by your sides or stomach.  If you just bend your arms like you're doing a curl, your hands wind up on the opponent's butt or thighs.

Grab, pinch and twist a nice piece of upper thigh.  You'd be _amazed_ how much that hurts.  When he yelps and flinches forward, then's your time to bridge up and put his face in the concrete.


----------

